#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Армении.

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Буддизм в Армении.
Через некоторое время будет создан сайт о буддизме, и буддистах из Армении. 
А пока вот. Арташес (единственный тхеровадин на всю Армению) недавно приезжал в Шри Ланку. Мы успели с ним встретится. Извините за размытое фото. другого нету.

----------

Eugeny (14.08.2013), Ho Shim (15.08.2013), Ittosai (14.08.2013), Zom (14.08.2013), Ассаджи (26.02.2014), Германн (14.08.2013), Евгений Шпагин (14.04.2016), Мингалаба (27.02.2014), Нар (19.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (14.08.2013), Топпер- (14.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

А как же Грант?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А как же Грант?


эээээ Грант не тхеровадин, а я речь о тхероваде веду.  И Грант сейчас занят другими проектами (вегетарианством и йогой).

----------


## Степан Т

Раньше вроде был сайт о буддизме в Армении, он не действует сейчас?

----------


## Zom

Разве? А был вроде тхеравадином. Так он сейчас не общается с Арташесом? (Рад, что он нашёлся, а то как-то ничего о нём не было слышно уже давно очень).

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Раньше вроде был сайт о буддизме в Армении, он не действует сейчас?


нет. не действует. Грант (автор и хозяин сайта) его удалил. Сказал что потом сделает получше.

----------

Zom (14.08.2013), Степан Т (14.08.2013), Топпер- (14.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Разве? А был вроде тхеравадином. Так он сейчас не общается с Арташесом? (Рад, что он нашёлся, а то как-то ничего о нём не было слышно уже давно очень).


Нет, не был, он как и я в свое время, пал жертвой рекламы и отсутствия книг по тхероваде. (имхо моё мнение) Он практикует Дзен.
 С Арташесом общаются меньше. У обоих много работы.

----------

Zom (14.08.2013), Топпер- (14.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Мы с Атрашесом решили сделать сайт на базе Фейсбука, я его продублирую в вконтакте

----------

Zom (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Мы с Атрашесом решили сделать сайт на базе Фейсбука, я его продублирую в вконтакте


Интересно среди армян Бурятии есть буддисты какого-либо направления?)
http://ru.hayazg.info/%D0%90%D1%80%D...82%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Интересно среди армян Бурятии есть буддисты какого-либо направления?)
> http://ru.hayazg.info/%D0%90%D1%80%D...82%D0%B8%D1%8F


в Ереване есть гелукпинцы. Если надо дам вам контакты

----------


## Дмитрон

> в Ереване есть гелукпинцы. Если надо дам вам контакты


Мне не надо.
Вообще у нас они в основном своей веры придерживаются. Или атеисты. Думаю из-за того, что в меньшинстве, у них срабатывает желание сохранить свою культуру.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Извините за размытое фото. другого нету.


А почему стоите спиной к Будде?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А почему стоите спиной к Будде?


это не Будда. это статуя изображающая Будду.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Мне не надо.
> Вообще у нас они в основном своей веры придерживаются. Или атеисты. Думаю из-за того, что в меньшинстве, у них срабатывает желание сохранить свою культуру.


я как то мало с армянами общаюсь. в основном с теми кому интересетно что то Буддийской докттрине узнать. а так.....

----------


## Грант Дандуров

Привет Zom, Topper и другие друзья! Да, давно я здесь не появлялся  :Smilie: 
Как, верно сказал Pannyaanatta Armeniave, я действительно пал жертвой других проектов.  :Smilie:  
Сейчас учу людей йоге, медитации дзен, випассане, рассказываю о буддизме, мягко пропагандирую вегетарианство и вообще здоровый образ жизни. Организую Дхарма ориентированные походы по Армении, Индии и Таиланду.
Организую чайные церемонии, во время которых то же знакомлю людей с Дхармой.
К сожалению, времени на сайт buddhism.am не хватает. Он пока жив, но не обновляется. Возможно совместно с местными буддистами все же реанимируем его когда ни будь. Кстати, в последнее время, интересующихся буддизмом и практикующих людей здесь стало в разы больше. Просто, те кто мне знаком, люди скромные...
По поводу тхеравадин ли я... Я получал прибежище в Тхераваде, когда получал практиковал дза-дзэн, и сейчас практикую дзадзэн, випасану и Метта Бхавану вместе с йогой. Я называю себя просто буддистом, когда знакомлюсь с людьми. Думаю все остальные разделения, только у нас в головах  :Smilie: 
Можете найти меня в фейсбуке: facebook.com/dandurov
Метта.  :Smilie:

----------

Ануруддха (26.02.2014), Мингалаба (27.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

Только Zom и Топпера здесь уже нет, как и многих других друзей  :Frown: 
В т.ч. и Гамлета  :Frown:

----------


## Грант Дандуров

Передавайте приветы при личной встрече, пожалуйста!  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Иванян

А Вы в Армении бываете?

----------

